# What do you think about this workout routine?



## Jakes247GP (6/12/17)

Hey Guys
Hope you all are well

I’m in a bit of dilemma... I’ve been training for a 1 year and I need to change my program... currently I’m on a 3 day program: Mon, Wed, Thu... now because of my work schedule where I work 4 Days(2day, 2night) then 4 days off (12 hour shifts) it is becoming really hard to stick to my program... in all sense I have a 8 day week, now I was thinking to changing my program to something like this:

Day1: Work / Rest
Day2: Work / Rest
Day3: Work Night / Chest, Calves (Morning)
Day4: Work Night/ Rest
Day5: Rest
Day6: Back, Calves
Day7: Chest(Single Exercise), Shoulders
Day8: Legs

Will this workout be OK?

Thanks


----------



## SmokeyJoe (6/12/17)

Howzit. What is your end goal? Fitness? Build muscle? Endurance? Im asking as all i see is muscle training.
Also u say single exercise with chest, i take it u mean bench press only? Im asking as my bro was a professional and i have some knowledge and myself losing 35kg. But again i need more info as to what your end result needs to be. Having said that, any workout, whether it be strength training, muscle building, etc. You MUST enslude cardio, preferably HIT training

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe (6/12/17)

Also in dont see any bicep/tricep, back/lads training. 3 days a week is very tight for complete muscle building, especially since you require core building like Smith Squats as your body is as strong as your core. Hence my original post.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jakes247GP (6/12/17)

Hey @SmokeyJoe 
Thanks for the reply
I’m looking towards building muscle and fitness. I will be doing HiiT also. About the 3 day thing that’s exactly why I want to change it up to this 4 day Workout..
Triceps I will do on Day 3, biceps I will do on day 6.
Regarding the chest workouts you right on Day 7 I will be doing only bench press but, 
on Day 3 I will be doing 3 chest excersises


----------



## Jakes247GP (6/12/17)

@SmokeyJoe 
Back and lats wil be done on day 6


----------



## SmokeyJoe (6/12/17)

Ok cool. The HIT exercise, is it cardo HIT or weight HIT (low weight, high reps)
From what i can see it may work, depending on your session lenght per workout but i would like to see more cardio. If you can slot in a 30 min hard rowing on a rowing machine at least three times in your 8 day workout, it would make a major difference, preferably after weight training as it takes your body 30-40 minutes to get into optimal fat burning stage. But i mean HARD rowing. It has been proven that doing cardio after weight training does yield better results. And i can personally can confirm that. It means buggerall if you have muscle but dont have any definition. From what i can see in your post you want muscle and want to be ripped. So my suggestion is more cardio, lower weight and more reps. Having said that everyone's body is different, so you need to find what works for you. Guide yourself on the generic suggestions and work your own program out. But to recap:
1) Cardio is a MUST (HIT on treadmill or circuit)
2) If you want muscle definition, lower the weight, increase reps
3) Very important, muscle memory is real. Dont dont so the same routine over and over week after week. Keep you muscles guessing
4) Your food comsumption is the most important. Low Carb, high fat if you want to build. Med card and med fat for endurance and fitness
5) Stay the **** away for alcohol and sugar

Reactions: Winner 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Jakes247GP (6/12/17)

@SmokeyJoe 
Great advice there.
Cardio I was also thinking 3 days
Was looking at HiiT all the way.
Think I must do it on Day 3,6 and 8
Exercises: Battle Rope, Rope Jump and HiiT boxing what do you think?
On your number 5 point I’m so glad I dropped the bottle a year ago... on the rep range I was looking at the 6 rep range I’m looking for more strength then hypertrophy... what’s your opinion on that?


----------



## Jakes247GP (6/12/17)

On point number 3 I was looking at changing my routine up every 8 weeks with different exercises.


----------



## SmokeyJoe (6/12/17)

8 weeks is perfect. As for the boxing, that probably one of the best HIT exercises that you can get as it works almost every muscle on your body
If you are looking for more strenght then i would agree with 6. Paired with your HIT you should rip very nicely. Please just do me a favour bud, just dont overdue it. My brother was massive and looked awesome, winning a bunch of comps, but he is now 45 and needs a hip replacement. With exercise theres a fine line at being healthy and being obsessive

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Jakes247GP (6/12/17)

Noted.
Thank you for all the advice @SmokeyJoe 
You have answered everything I was unsure off.
Hat off to you mate.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (6/12/17)

Awesome thread
Never thought i would be reading this on here

Kudos to you @SmokeyJoe !
Great info and advice


----------



## SmokeyJoe (6/12/17)

Jakes247GP said:


> Noted.
> Thank you for all the advice @SmokeyJoe
> You have answered everything I was unsure off.
> Hat off to you mate.


No problem bud. Glad i could help. Have a look at isometric training as well. Works well when you cant get to the gym and need a quick workout. You can do it at home with a hand towel and works wonders for muscle definition


----------



## SmokeyJoe (6/12/17)

Silver said:


> Awesome thread
> Never thought i would be reading this on here
> 
> Kudos to you @SmokeyJoe !
> Great info and advice


Thanks @Silver 
Its more of a thank you to my gym fanatic brother

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jakes247GP (6/12/17)

Silver said:


> Awesome thread
> Never thought i would be reading this on here
> 
> Kudos to you @SmokeyJoe !
> Great info and advice


Was asking the same question on different sites but none comes close to the advice that @SmokeyJoe posted.
And mind you those were bodybuilding forums.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (6/12/17)

Jakes247GP said:


> Was asking the same question on different sites but none comes close to the advice that @SmokeyJoe posted.
> And mind you those were bodybuilding forums.



Haha
Never underestimate the vapers!

Good luck with the training @Jakes247GP 
I hope you manage to reach what youre aiming for!


----------



## Jakes247GP (6/12/17)

Silver said:


> Haha
> Never underestimate the vapers!
> 
> Good luck with the training @Jakes247GP
> I hope you manage to reach what youre aiming for!



Thanks @Silver 
I really hope so too.

VAPE ON!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## M5000 (7/12/17)

Rowing, punching bag and spinning class!

Worked well for me and easy on the knees. Rowing with a goal of like 5000m in 20mins or whatever you like requires you to push hard at intervals to make it and rowing works the upper body well. Punching bag is awesome you can set your own pace. Spinning is really enjoyable once you get comfortable but I didn’t find short sessions to be effective so that is a bit more time consuming but it helps to destress. I am no expert, those are just some of my personal preferences.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (9/12/17)

@Jakes247GP Exercising with potatoes is the best - I've been doing it for years.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Jakes247GP (9/12/17)

Hooked said:


> @Jakes247GP Exercising with potatoes is the best - I've been doing it for years.
> 
> View attachment 115777




Killed me man...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (10/12/17)

Jakes247GP said:


> Killed me man...



@Jakes247GP I can quite understand that it "killed" you - the potato exercise is pretty tough.  Perhaps you could try something easier, such as spinning.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Faheem777 (12/12/17)

Jakes247GP said:


> Hey Guys
> Hope you all are well
> 
> I’m in a bit of dilemma... I’ve been training for a 1 year and I need to change my program... currently I’m on a 3 day program: Mon, Wed, Thu... now because of my work schedule where I work 4 Days(2day, 2night) then 4 days off (12 hour shifts) it is becoming really hard to stick to my program... in all sense I have a 8 day week, now I was thinking to changing my program to something like this:
> ...



I see you have 4 training days. A nice split is usually 
Back and bi’s
Chest and Tri’s
Shoulders and calves
Legs

Alternatively if you hard pressed for time in the gym look at a routine comprising of multi jointed exercises. So deadlifts,squats, etc

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Jakes247GP (13/12/17)

Faheem777 said:


> I see you have 4 training days. A nice split is usually
> Back and bi’s
> Chest and Tri’s
> Shoulders and calves
> ...




Exactly what I was thinking


----------

